

Show HN: Crossroad – the easiest way to (really) gather your friends’ pictures - mathieuspiry
http://crossroad.io

======
mathieuspiry
Creator here :)

Why Crossroad ? All our friends take pictures during shared event, but we
never manage to get the pictures taken by the others once back home…We
downloaded other apps aiming to do it…not working for friends and us. That’s
why we created Crossroad which allows you to share 1, 10, 50 or even 100
pictures with your friends in just one tap and in background (no need to keep
your iPhone awake during the pictures uploading / downloading process).

Hopefully it will help other people to finally see the pictures they never had
the chance to see until now.

We would love to have your feedbacks on the UX / UI.

